# Getting ready for fair.



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I know that in the scheme of things, one goat show os insignificant but prayers for my third year at fair would be soo appreciated!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You got it!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing too small, He cares about the hair on your head & every sparrow that falls.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Nothing too small, He cares about the hair on your head & every sparrow that falls.


Aww thanks it's true


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

nancy and wood haven said it all. Agreed and sending your way.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------

